# Female Chinese



## Stone (Jul 26, 2009)

This is one of my adult female Tenodera aridifolia sinensis .


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 26, 2009)

She looks great! Good pics BTW.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 26, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> She looks great! Good pics BTW.


+1


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice pics!  

I hope your not keeping her in that 32oz deli cup though. :lol:


----------



## Opivy (Jul 26, 2009)

beautiful! I was going to ask about the cup too


----------



## ismart (Jul 26, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## Stone (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone  

I just used the deli cup to transport her outside for the pics.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 27, 2009)

How do you keep your lids so clean? Mine are starting to look quite grotty  

Cool pics though


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jul 29, 2009)

What a beaut!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 29, 2009)

superfreak said:


> How do you keep your lids so clean? Mine are starting to look quite grotty


Olga, I soak mine in a sink full of very hot soapy water (like for dishes), but add some bleach to it too. It usually takes at least a half hour... to a couple of hourst, depending on how fast I want to get them done... or how energetic I feel. Sometimes I just leave them overnight and finish the next day, rinsing very well. I've never had a problem from the bleach, and it works great.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 30, 2009)

ah. i washed each of my 50 or so lids with a tiny bit of handsoap individually. after all that work they didnt look any better but at least i knew they werent harboring as many mantis-killing germs. next time i will try your method


----------



## Stone (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone  .

I'm going to be using your method Kat. Sure will save me money, I usaully just throw the lids out and replace with new.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 31, 2009)

You're welcome, Olga and Stone... I wish you nice, clean lids! :lol: 

Edit: Oh, I forgot to mention.... sometimes I also put them in the top rack of the dishwasher to "finish them off" after I've soaked them in the hot soapy bleach water. I soak them, then kind of rub any "particles" off with my hand under running water while rinsing briefly, then put in the top rack of the dishwasher. After running them through the dishwasher I sometimes rinse them well in cold water again, just to make sure all the detergents are thoroughly rinsed out. I don't do the diswasher thing every time; but about every 2nd or 3rd time I wash... or if they're really gungy and "stained." It works wonders! And I don't feel bad about putting them in the dishwasher where I normally wash our dishes, after they have been soaked in the hot, soapy, bleach water... as I feel it kills any nasties that I would find objectionable to just putting in the dishwasher in the first place. Make sure to put them in the top, not on the bottom section... as the bottom section gets hotter and might melt/deform them. I haven't had a problem putting them on the top section though.


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2009)

She looks great. Love the looks on her face.


----------



## gadunka888 (Aug 1, 2009)

just a question: in the last pic, wht are there three spots in a tirangle between the mantids antennas? Are they eyes?


----------



## superfreak (Aug 1, 2009)

ocelli. light sensitive organs. like eyes.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/111296


----------

